
Cities of the Future Feat. Dryden - samunism
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/cities-of-the-future-feat-dryden-brown/id1517105543?i=1000485309850
======
samunism
In this episode, we talk to Dryden Brown, the CEO of Bluebook Cities. Listen
as he shares his thoughts on the process of building a new city, why charter
cities are required in the 21st century, and the challenges that come with
reimagining the way we live.

